# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  BZ Cafe - Cafe ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

BZ là một quán café nhỏ nằm gần đoạn giao Lý Thường Kiệt và Lê Duẩn. Màu tường chủ đạo là màu vàng nên làm cho quán nhỏ như tươi tắn và trẻ trung hơn, lấp đi cái không gian hẹp.
Chủ quán cũng không cầu kì trong cách trang trí quán, mà chỉ đặt vài bức tranh về Hà Nội xưa trên một góc tường. 
Bạn có thể chọn cho mình góc ngồi gần cửa kính để hưởng cái ánh sáng tự nhiên hay để ngắm nhìn đường phố trong khi nhâm nhi ly café của mình. 
Quán phục vụ chủ yếu là sinh tố và café. Buổi sáng có phục vụ điểm tâm sáng với món phở bò với giá 12.000đ.

Ðịa chỉ	91 Lý Thường Kiệt, Q. Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.

Chỉ dẫn	Nằm gần đoạn giao Lý Thường Kiệt – Lê Duẩn.

Ðiện thoại	(04) 9428912


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán BZ Cafe_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

nhiều bức họa treo tường nhỉ

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán liên hệ em. Tks!

----------

